# Eure Erfahrung ist gefragt - suche passendes Bike



## Maria89 (25. April 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Ich hoffe es ist okay hierfür ein Thema zu erstellen
Ich steige zur Zeit von Rennrad auf Mountainbike um und suche nun ein für mich passendes Rad. Da ich ja nicht wirklich Ahnung habe, außer dass ich die letzten Wochen wie ein Weltmeister recherchiert habe und kein bisschen schlauer bin, möchte ich euch um euren Rat bitten.
Ich suche ein All-Mountain Fully mit mind. 140 mm Federweg. Am liebsten als Damen-Version (warum? Keine Ahnung, stand so im Internet, dass das besser sein soll) . Meine Maße sind 169cm, Innenbeinlänge 79 cm, Aemlänge 56cm. Hat jemand von euch meine Maße und ein schönes Einsteigermodell, dass ihr mir empfehlen könntet? Ich würde ungern mehr als 2200 Euro ausgeben.
In meine engere Auswahl kommt das Canyon spectral wmn AL 4.0 oder 5.0. 
Und was sagt ihr zu Rock shox oder Fox? Mir wird gesagt Rock shox sei wartungsärmer und günstiger  allerdings sind die Canyon Bikes (auch die von YT, kommen nach Probefahrt aber nicht in Frage, der Lenker ist mir einfach zu breit) in meiner Preiskategorie alle mit Fox ausgestattet..
Fragen über Fragen .. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Tag noch  
Maria


----------



## FJ836 (25. April 2019)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht konkret mit Erfahrungen bezüglich Frauen bikes helfen, aber nur wegen der Lenkerbreite brauchst Du keinen Hersteller ausschließen. Die lassen sich entweder kürzen oder für wenig Geld austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2019)

Hallo Maria,

ich fürchte du musst hier noch einige Threads durchklicken nebenher 
Mach dich nicht an Damen Version oder Lenkerbreite fest. Mit 79cm kannst du ne Menge Bikes probefahren.
Ich glaube die Damen werden sich hier auch noch melden.


----------



## scylla (25. April 2019)

Hallo Maria, erst mal herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Bei deiner Körpergröße kannst du eine Beschränkung auf Damenmodelle getrost vergessen, brauchst du nicht. Besser ist daran garnichts, technisch gesehen. Oft ist es einfach ein und derselbe Rahmen wie die "Unisex"-Modelle mit anderen Farben angepinselt, minimal anderer Ausstattung und einem "Damensattel" dran. Oder es gibt noch ein oder zwei kleinere Größen, was aber für dich auch nicht interessant ist weil du sowieso zu Standard-Größe S oder M (je nach Vorlieben und Modell) greifen kannst. Wenn es doch Geometrie-Unterschiede gibt zwischen "Unisex" und "Damen"-Modell, dann ist das Damenmodell meistens kürzer und höher weil irgendjemand mal das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, Frauen hätten generell längere Beine und/oder würden generell lieber aufrechter sitzen... was allerdings ein Mythos ist. Das einzige zutrifft ist, dass es unterschiedliche Vorlieben und unterschiedliche Körpermaße gibt, geschlechtsunabhängig. Daher teste einfach ergebnisoffen alles was dir interessant erscheint, egal ob da jetzt "Damen", "Herren" oder "Unisex" dran steht.

RockShox oder Fox ist Glaubenssache unter den Anhängern der jeweiligen Marke. RockShox macht es den Kunden seit jeher einfacher, die Wartung selbst zu übernehmen und hat günstigere Aftermarkt-Preise. Fox war mit Ersatzteilen vor vielen Jahren etwas "restriktiv" gegenüber Endkunden (was aber schon längst kein Problem mehr ist, aber zu dem Image "wartungsunfreundlich" einiges beigetragen haben dürfte), und hat höhere Aftermarkt-Preise. Das alles muss dich aber nicht interessieren, wenn du ein Komplettrad kaufst und den Service an den Federelementen vermutlich erst mal auch nicht selbst machen wirst. Funktionieren tun die Produkte beider Marken gut.

Sowas wie Lenker(breite und -höhe), Vorbau(länge), Pedale, Sattel, Griffe, Reifen müssen dich beim Kauf nur sekundär interessieren. Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, sowas lässt sich mit wenig Aufwand, und ohne sich dabei in den Ruin zu stürzen, ändern. Wenn du bei einem Händler kaufst, kannst du dir zusammen mit dem Tausch der Komponenten ein Komplettangebot schnüren lassen.

Da du vom Rennrad kommst solltest du nicht den Fehler machen, eine auch nur annähernd vergleichbare Sitzposition auf dem Mountainbike zu erwarten oder darauf abzuzielen. Viele Leute die vorher Rennrad gefahren sind kaufen sich erst mal ein viel zu großes Mountainbike damit die Position so schön gestreckt ist wie sie es kennen. Auch der Lenker darf schön breit sein, man gewöhnt sich daran und dann profitiert man von mehr Stabilität und Kontrolle  Hier fahren sehr viele (auch deutlich kleinere) Frauen ziemlich breite Lenker. 

Am aller Wichtigesten aber: nicht nur viele Testberichte lesen, sondern vor allem einfach so viel Probefahren wie es geht. Im Internet steht vieles. Einiges richtig, einiges falsch, und vieles auch einfach erst mal nicht relevant für dich. So richtig schrottige Bikes gibt es eh nur noch im Baumarkt. Von daher lass dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden. Am Wichtigsten ist, dass du dich auf dem Rad wohl fühlst und gut damit zurecht kommst. Ob da nun RockShox oder Fox, Shimano oder Sram, SLX oder XTR drauf steht, ist nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Maria89 (25. April 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. @Mausoline ich bin überwältigt  das ist so lieb, dass du dir so viel Mühe mit der Antwort gibst!!!
Bin jetzt dank eurer Beiträge schon gedanklich weiter vom reinen Damen MTB abgerückt. Werde am Wochenende nochmal zu einem reinen MTB Händler in der Nähe fahren und mir mal zeigen lassen was alles so "passt"  bin auf jeden Fall zuversichtlich. Und Danke!! für die Erklärung der Unterschiede zwischen Fox und Rock Shox! Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer und der MTB Dschungel lichtet sich etwas mehr
Werde weiter berichten und freue mich auf weitere Meinungen! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. April 2019)

Ergänzend zum Lenker: Die Wohlfühlbreite kann sich von Bike zu Bike unterscheiden, dh. andere Geo, anderer Vorbau und schon variiert es teils erheblich. Es ist daher immer gut, erstmal breit zu starten und bei Bedarf runterzukürzen.
Bei mir zum Beispiel fühl ich mich auf dem Cross Country Hardtail mit 740mm am wohlsten, beim Trailhardtail dagegen mit 760mm (bei 1,62m).


----------



## Maria89 (26. April 2019)

Danke @linfer für deinen Rat!
Okay, also die Lenkerbreite ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Aber was sagt ihr zum Reach? Ich mag es ja tatsächlich eher bequem auf dem Bike und muss nicht unbedingt die schnellste werden, Hauptsache ich habe meinen Spaß und behalte die Kontrolle 
Ich verstehe bei all den Informationen fast nicht mehr, wie man sich ein Mountainbike im Internet kaufen kann ohne probegesessen zu haben. Aber soll ja funktionieren ich hätte echt gern das Canyon Spectral, aber bei den ganzen Dingen die man beachten muss  kann ich ja eigentlich nur alles falsch machen wenn ich mir eins bestelle..


----------



## scylla (26. April 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei all den Informationen fast nicht mehr, wie man sich ein Mountainbike im Internet kaufen kann ohne probegesessen zu haben.



Das ist auch etwas, was ich keinem Einsteiger raten würde.
Probefahrten sind das A und O. Wie gesagt, das Rad muss vor allem passen, die Anbauteile sind zweitrangig. Im Internet kann man halt leider als Anfänger ohne entsprechende Erfahrung nur die Anbauteile beurteilen.
Ansonsten muss man sich bei Onlinekäufen auf die Geometrietabelle verlassen. Das geht gut, aber nur für jemanden mit der entsprechenden Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern. Wenn man genügend Praxis hat und schon ein paar Räder "durchprobiert" hat, dann weiß man irgendwann, welche Geometrie zu einem passt und worauf man achten muss. Dann kann man durchaus einfach nach Geotabelle kaufen und es wird ok sein. Du hast diese Erfahrung aber noch nicht, daher kannst du das nicht machen. Beurteilung von "Dritten" hilft da auch nicht weiter, jemand anders kann ja nicht wissen, worauf du dich wohl fühlst. Das ist einfach was ganz individuelles, abhängig von Vorlieben, Fahrstil, bevorzugtem Gelände, etc und kann auch nur bedingt an Körpermaßen festgemacht werden.

Wo kommst du denn her? Wenn du in halbwegs sinnvoller Entfernung zu Koblenz wohnst, könntest du ja mal hinfahren und das Spectral probefahren.
Oder vielleicht findest du jemanden, der dich privat mal auf seinem/ihrem Spectral probefahren lässt.

Reach...ist extreme Ansichtssache. Der Trend geht zu immer mehr Reach und dabei immer kürzeren Vorbauten. Das gibt auf der Abfahrt Sicherheit und Stabilität. Allerdings würde ich dir generell raten, es für den Anfang nicht zu übertreiben, also zwar nichts total kurzes worauf du dich eingezwängt fühlst aber auch keine übertrieben langen Geschichten a la Pole, Geometron oder Mondraker. Je länger der Reach wird (oder anders ausgedrückt je weiter das Vorderrad vom Fahrer weg ist), desto aktivere und mutigere Fahrweise ist nötig um das Rad in jeder Situation unter Kontrolle zu haben. Stichwort: Druck am Vorderrad. Letztendlich läuft (übertrieben ausgedrückt) auf Singletrails alles darauf hinaus, dass du genauso viel Kontrolle über das Rad hast, wieviel Druck du aufs Vorderrad bekommst... und je weiter das Vorderrad von dir weg ist desto mehr musst du deinen Schwerpunkt aktiv nach vorne verlagern um diesen Druck hinzubekommen. Als Einsteiger fällt das aber doch meistens noch etwas schwer, vor allem an Stellen wo man sich überwinden muss, und genau in solchen Situationen ist man mit einem etwas "konservativeren" Reach dann doch besser bedient.
Für deine Körpergröße würde ich mal behaupten, dass ein Reach von ca 400-430mm ein sinnvolles "Mittelmaß" sein könnte.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. April 2019)

Da hast Du Dank Scylla und der Anderen schon sehr gute Hinweise bekommen.
Zur Probefahrt: Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ein MtB vom Händler übers WE leihen, meist gegen Entgeld, das man beim Kauf verechnet bekommt.
Denn ein Proberollen vorm Radladen auf ebenen Asphalt "verführt" einen MtB-Anfänger - gerade wenn man vom RR kommt - zu meist falschen Schlüssen. Vielleicht kommt jemand mit und beobachtet Dich wie Du auf dem Rad sitzt, macht ein Photo von Dir, dann kannst Du es selbst sehen. Es ist wirklich hilfreich bei der Probefahrt auch mal im Gelände bergauf und bergab zu radeln.


----------



## FJ836 (26. April 2019)

Oder Du suchst Dir ein grosses Testival aus und fährst an einem Tag mehrere Räder im Vergleich Probe ...


----------



## Maria89 (26. April 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an @scylla und auch an @Votec Tox und @FJ089! Das ist hier ja eine wahnsinnig gute Community, hätte wirklich nicht mit so vielen tollen und ausführlichen Antworten gerechnet!
@scylla : Koblenz ist leider knapp 4 1/2 Stunden Autofahrt entfernt.. Ich habe kein Auto... 
Habe mir bereits ein weiteres Bike (allerdings leider eine e-Version, da keine andere verfügbar) für meinen ersten Bike Kurs reserviert, mal sehen wie das wird.
Zum Thema Reach klingt es ja so, als würde mir eine kürzere Länge besser passen, ich mags sicher und muss jetzt keine Rennen gewinnen
Und ja @Votec Tox : als ich mir damals mein Rennrad gekauft habe bin ich tatsächlich nur vor dem Laden Probe gefahren und es hat Jahre lang gepasst, ist halt etwas ganz anderes!
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Online Rahmengrößen Rechner von bikegalerie.de? Fand es mal interessant zu sehen, was der ausspuckt, nur ob das Hand und Fuß hat... Kp.
Für mich ist die ganze Sache mit der Suche eher anstrengend, ich entscheide mich gern schnell und merke, dass es immer mühsamer wird. Vielleicht hilft mir der Besuch beim Fachhändler morgen ja auch etwas weiter! Eure Hilfe ist jedenfalls Gold wert!  
Liebe Grüße und euch schonmal ein tolles Wochenende!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2019)

Hallo Maria - herzlich willkommen 

Zu Deiner Suche speziell des Canyons

Die Canyon sind bestimmt keine schlechten Räder - sind halt Versender mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Was für Dich wichtig wäre: kannst Du selber schrauben? Die örtlich Fahrradhändler haben sich damit manchmal etwas sperrig - wollen eben ihre eigenen Räder verkaufen (wer will es ihnen verdenken?) Also solltest Du, wenn Du nicht schrauben kannst, den Örtlichen vorziehen - so er entsprechende Räder hat und Du Dich bei ihm gut beraten fühlst.

Du machst bestimmt beim Canyon nichts falsch - und erst wenn Du wirklich Blut geleckt hast, wirst Du wissen, wo Du Dich hinentwickelst, was Dir wirklich wichtig ist und welches Bike Dir passt, welches nicht. Und Du kannst mir glauben, bis dahin ist ein weiter Weg und Du wirst bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Rad kaufen  Ist halt eine Wissenschaft für sich.

Was mir beim Canyon auffällt ist, dass das Frauenmodell (bei gleicher Sitzröhrlänge) einen deutlich kürzeren Reach (25mm) als das Herrenmodell hat. Du hast in etwa meine Maße - von daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle zum Herrenmodell greifen.

Wie gesagt Lenker, etc kann man leicht ändern, ist der Rahmen zu kurz wird es schwierig

...upps, sehe gerade: der Sitzrohrwinkel beim Damenmodell ist deutlich flacher (warum? ) - damit würde (für mich) das Damenmodell komplett rausfallen.


----------

